# bladder diverticulectomy with ureteral reimplantation



## MEDTB01 (Mar 31, 2014)

Need help with procedure code/s for: 
Robotic assisted bladder diverticulectomy with ureteral reimplantation

Thanks,


----------



## sneuman (Apr 1, 2014)

51565, cystectomy, partial, with reimplantation of ureter(s) into bladder (ureteroneocystostomy) should work depending on how the op note reads.


----------

